# LH surge/+opk and ovulation in older women



## kosh

hi all, 
i was wondering if anyone knows if there is any correlation between older age and the time between getting a +opk and the real ovulation time. in other words, do older women ovulate sooner/closer to the +opk (say 12-24hs later), or do they ovulate later (say 36-48 or maybe even later)? or there is no trend?

i'm asking because i'm trying to get a better idea of when i do actually ovulate (i do not temp). i'm 40.

i'm a bit surprised because i got a positive opk on monday morning but i only just now got ewcm (over 72hs later)??!

any ideas?
thanks!


----------



## Claireyb1

kosh said:


> hi all,
> i was wondering if anyone knows if there is any correlation between older age and the time between getting a +opk and the real ovulation time. in other words, do older women ovulate sooner/closer to the +opk (say 12-24hs later), or do they ovulate later (say 36-48 or maybe even later)? or there is no trend?
> 
> i'm asking because i'm trying to get a better idea of when i do actually ovulate (i do not temp). i'm 40.
> 
> i'm a bit surprised because i got a positive opk on monday morning but i only just now got ewcm (over 72hs later)??!
> 
> any ideas?
> thanks!

Good question Kosh, I just wish I had an answer for you.
I am 37 myself and would be interested in hearing anything on this.
Anyone???
:hugs:


----------



## Rowan75

not sure hon - I dont do opks anymore as my LH is too high so I just get perm positives as have pcos - it was soo frustrating getting positives for 3 weeks or more! 

Hope someone has the answer for you x


----------



## velo

Have you had a negative test after the positive test? The theory is in some women LH levels are always high so the tests will show as positive or near-positive - I believe this is in women with PCOS, and in perimenopausal women. I am hoping not the latter for myself (or for you!). I have just received my OPK in the mail so I did a test 5 dpo and it was almost positive. I will wait until next cycle before trying again so as not to drive myself mad with theorizing.

I would try to confirm the OPK result with temping so keep on BD'ing until you see that temp rise! Baby dust!


----------



## Rowan75

aye I just always got positives I just stick to BBT now - positive opks every day is expensive, time consuming and so frustrating! :) 

babydust to everyone - Im out this month as AF is on her way today


----------



## Miss_C

I know this may sound really silly but are they definitely positive positives? I am putting in my current cycle below - the 4th one down is the positive - where the test line is darker than the control line. I get approx 50 tests for $15 so very very cheap.

I get the temp rise the very next day after the positive so I think the surge itself is short with O shortly after but I have plenty of notice that it is coming as you can see, the very first one that I didn't include was a pure white strip no second line at all

I am 43 in a few weeks and been using opk's and charting for a while and this cycle was the first time I saw a "real" positive and been slapping myself now knowing the positives from the past weren't if you know what I mean, hence the reason I ask the question and am sharing the pics.

https://forum.birth.com.au/members/miss_c-albums-operation+bring+back+ziggy-picture22751-opks.jpg


----------



## Rowan75

theyre really good pics Miss C - I can see what you mean - v hard to tell! perhaps with me it was always picking up nearly positives?

What are you using Kosh?


----------



## serendippy

Im 44 and i normally get a strong positive a day or two before ovulation. The lines start getting darker about 3 days before the positive one and ill have sometimes 2 days of dark positives, sometimes even a positive when i have actually ovulated. Ive been TTC for a bit under 2 years and that has never changed for me really.


----------



## GraceFace

I love this question, as I was pondering the same for a while. The first time I tried using opk's I never got a positive, even testing twice a day on 7-9dpo. Either that cycle was annovulatory or my surge is very quick!


----------



## Seity

I would always get a +opk for 2 days and would OV within 24 hours of the 2nd + (I was 36 at the time) I was tracking my CM and temping, so that I could be certain. We would only have sex once a month on the day of the first + opk and it only took us 2 months to get pregnant.


----------



## sarahincanada

Im 38 and I find I seem to ovulate 12-24 hours after my positive ov test. last month I had a little spot of blood and usually I get cramping. My FS said most women are 24 hours later. I dont think theres any link to age and the timing.

I use the digital smiley face tests, as I find the ones with the lines Im not always sure if they are a positive or not, and often you dont know until they start going lighter and then it could be too late! a lot of people dont get really dark double lines.

Usually I get the smiley face around CD17. well last month I found myself really wet down there CD13 and so BD'd. that night I got my smiley face! I dont tend to check CM but that was so noticable and it was a day before I got that spot of blood from (I think) ovulation. So not sure if you getting it 72 hrs later means you ovulated later, as mine was the day before.


----------



## kosh

Rowan75 said:


> What are you using Kosh?

i was using tesco opks, but i got a CBFM for next cycle
i would get +opk for 2 days and then the lines go lighter gradually until they turn negative


----------



## kosh

sarahincanada said:


> Usually I get the smiley face around CD17. well last month I found myself really wet down there CD13 and so BD'd. that night I got my smiley face! I dont tend to check CM but that was so noticable and it was a day before I got that spot of blood from (I think) ovulation. So not sure if you getting it 72 hrs later means you ovulated later, as mine was the day before.

I really don't know what that was, as my opk was negative by then (I think!). 
that's something else that's bothering me - for the last 2 months my ewcm seems to have almost dissapeared!


----------



## Jax41

kosh said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Usually I get the smiley face around CD17. well last month I found myself really wet down there CD13 and so BD'd. that night I got my smiley face! I dont tend to check CM but that was so noticable and it was a day before I got that spot of blood from (I think) ovulation. So not sure if you getting it 72 hrs later means you ovulated later, as mine was the day before.
> 
> I really don't know what that was, as my opk was negative by then (I think!).
> that's something else that's bothering me - for the last 2 months my ewcm seems to have almost dissapeared!Click to expand...

Me too Kosh, my EWCM seems to have had a holiday since New Year's eve (funny how you remember days like that exactly innit?!) Hello? Where have you gone??:shrug: I was so sure of it that I've not bothered with OPK's but am going back to them this month. So you reckon Tesco one's are quite good? I was using clear blue, but they ain't cheap!! Lots of luck xXx


----------



## kosh

Jax41 said:


> So you reckon Tesco one's are quite good? I was using clear blue, but they ain't cheap!! Lots of luck xXx

I think they are fine, but I decided to invest in a CBFM anyway! I've got some spare Tesco's opk so I'm planning to use both next cycle in order to compare them. I let you know!


----------



## Rowan75

Im the opposite with ewcm - I even get it with AF?!


----------



## serendippy

I use tescos opk's and they are spot on with me...i used ones originally from homebargains and wilkies and never got a positive on those. I even opk'd with both a tesco and a wilkies one with the same urine. Tesco's came up positive and the cheapie one didnt.


----------



## sarahincanada

kosh said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Usually I get the smiley face around CD17. well last month I found myself really wet down there CD13 and so BD'd. that night I got my smiley face! I dont tend to check CM but that was so noticable and it was a day before I got that spot of blood from (I think) ovulation. So not sure if you getting it 72 hrs later means you ovulated later, as mine was the day before.
> 
> I really don't know what that was, as my opk was negative by then (I think!).
> that's something else that's bothering me - for the last 2 months my ewcm seems to have almost dissapeared!Click to expand...

yeah Ive never really been able to figure out the CM stuff, it all seems the same to me unless I get really wet. Im often quite wet from Ov-Period as well, and you are supposed to be drier then. so perhaps its not a good indicator and dont go by it! the ov tests I think are pretty good, although you can get a surge and not ovulate which is annoying. I also had 2 months where I never got my surge, it was so annoying but I think I was testing too late. It seems back on track now. good luck!!


----------



## Nise

Good question. I was finding that I regularly got the opk + on the same day as I O'd (according to my charting) which was really pissing me off as I felt I wasn't getting a warning at all. Then I started doing 2 tests a day 3 days before I was expecting to O and found that I often got a positive very late at night - which meant that in the past, several hours had already gone by the time I tested and I was getting the + more towards the end of the surge.

The day before yesterday I did 3 tests (All smiley face ones) the results I got were:

1330 = Neg 1930 = Neg 2315 = Pos


If I'd just done one a day at 1330 I would have been 14 hours past the beginning of the surge by the time I got it. (incidentally, I did do another one at 1330 the next day and it was still positive and turned negative that night) - It's worth experimenting.


----------



## Jax41

serendippy said:


> I use tescos opk's and they are spot on with me...i used ones originally from homebargains and wilkies and never got a positive on those. I even opk'd with both a tesco and a wilkies one with the same urine. Tesco's came up positive and the cheapie one didnt.

Hi Serendippy - how you doing hun? Not seen/heard from you in ages, you okay?flower: Thank you for the advice on the OPK's, I've bought some Tesco one's and am on CD13 so getting ready to use them when I get in from work tonight. Was VERY interested to read on their blurb that you shouldn't test with first morning wee (other's don't say this) - which I've always done before, maybe that's where I'm going wrong!! I'll let you know how I get on with them. Take care xXx


----------



## GraceFace

Nise said:


> Good question. I was finding that I regularly got the opk + on the same day as I O'd (according to my charting) which was really pissing me off as I felt I wasn't getting a warning at all. Then I started doing 2 tests a day 3 days before I was expecting to O and found that I often got a positive very late at night - which meant that in the past, several hours had already gone by the time I tested and I was getting the + more towards the end of the surge.
> 
> The day before yesterday I did 3 tests (All smiley face ones) the results I got were:
> 
> 1330 = Neg 1930 = Neg 2315 = Pos
> 
> 
> If I'd just done one a day at 1330 I would have been 14 hours past the beginning of the surge by the time I got it. (incidentally, I did do another one at 1330 the next day and it was still positive and turned negative that night) - It's worth experimenting.

Wonderful info for those looking to use OPK's! I tried them in January and was so confused by the lack of a positive test, but upon further research found that I was going to have to use more than one a day as well. With 3 there is no question that you have found when your surge begins and are better able to time when you should ovulate.


----------



## Clucky

Hi 

I am 35 and this month used OPK's for first time - my cycles used to be 30 days spot on now they are all over the place so this really helped. I was doing 2 a day - Monday both were negative, Tuesday am was postive Tuesday evening was positive and Wednesday morning positive but Wednesday evening negative again - we BD's Monday Tuesday and Wednesday using Pre Seed so I have everything crossed it worked for us :dust:


----------



## Claireyb1

Clucky said:


> Hi
> 
> I am 35 and this month used OPK's for first time - my cycles used to be 30 days spot on now they are all over the place so this really helped. I was doing 2 a day - Monday both were negative, Tuesday am was postive Tuesday evening was positive and Wednesday morning positive but Wednesday evening negative again - we BD's Monday Tuesday and Wednesday using Pre Seed so I have everything crossed it worked for us :dust:

Fingers crossed Clucky that you get your BFP very soon!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Traskey

I'm 39 and usually ov the day after my first peak. I use the CBFM and the odd digi one as I found the internet cheapies were very inconsistent. It is true that quite often the lh surge is in the evening so my ic tell you to check twice a day. If you just do fmu you could miss it that day.


----------



## Spoomie

Jax41 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Usually I get the smiley face around CD17. well last month I found myself really wet down there CD13 and so BD'd. that night I got my smiley face! I dont tend to check CM but that was so noticable and it was a day before I got that spot of blood from (I think) ovulation. So not sure if you getting it 72 hrs later means you ovulated later, as mine was the day before.
> 
> I really don't know what that was, as my opk was negative by then (I think!).
> that's something else that's bothering me - for the last 2 months my ewcm seems to have almost dissapeared!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too Kosh, my EWCM seems to have had a holiday since New Year's eve (funny how you remember days like that exactly innit?!) Hello? Where have you gone??:shrug: I was so sure of it that I've not bothered with OPK's but am going back to them this month. So you reckon Tesco one's are quite good? I was using clear blue, but they ain't cheap!! Lots of luck xXxClick to expand...

Hi Kosh and Jax

I'm also suffering from a noticeable absence of ewcm since my m/c late November last year. My cycles returned to normal immediately despite m/c being quite late at 12+ weeks but have struggled to see much at all - sorry, TMI. I am taking vitex and EPO prescribed by my herbalist but last month I supplemented with gallons of water, grapefruit juice, robitusin, green tea, blah, blah. No difference at all, much to my annoyance, so this month, in a spirit of telling myself I'm more relaxed about the whole thing (whatever you say!) I've stuck to only my prescription with lots of water. I also know that just because you can't SEE it, doesn't mean it's not there, it's just that I've always seen it in the past.

Also......for the record, I'm 2dpo in my first cycle using CBFM and the main benefit for me is that, unlike opks, you have to use FMU so none of this 'don't drink, don't pee' for 4 hours in the middle of the day which I found terribly inconvenient while using opks, as well as it not encouraging you to keep your fluid intake up. Sadly, circumstances conspired against us somewhat and we ended up dtd only on the morning of my second peak reading as we missed the first peak day so don't think we actually maximised its potential this month. Something to look forward to next month I guess xx


----------



## Indigo77

I am almost 39 and have been charting and using OPK since Dec.. I usually get a single LH surge on CD 16 or 17, but do not ovulate until CD 19. I was wondering the same thing and looked at the fertility friend charts to see if there was an age correlation...Did not notice one.

I also do not have much EWCM so we use ProSeed...There is definitely an age correlation there.


----------



## Seity

I just wanted to mention that I used EPO (evening primrose oil) and by the second month of use had a noticeable increase in EWCM. I hear drinking grapefruit juice works as well, but I never tried that. Natural EWCM will increase your chances more than preseed. I got pregnant the month we didn't use preseed.


----------



## sarahincanada

Seity said:


> I got pregnant the month we didn't use preseed.

thats interesting, my FS told me not to use preseed as she wasnt 100% convinced any lubricant was sperm friendly and said most of the claims are put out by the company. I think she even said to use egg white!! but so many people have had success with it on here, Im just following what my FS says. I find the morning I get my positive ov test Im very 'wet' down there, but Ive never really looked closely or understood all the different types of cm.


----------



## Indigo77

Seity said:


> I just wanted to mention that I used EPO (evening primrose oil) and by the second month of use had a noticeable increase in EWCM. I hear drinking grapefruit juice works as well, but I never tried that. Natural EWCM will increase your chances more than preseed. I got pregnant the month we didn't use preseed.

I am looking into EPO, but I have problems swallowing large pills....so I am trying to find it in liquid form. I guess I should also try the grapefruit juice...yuck...


----------



## Nise

The grapefruit juice is great, I find it makes a big difference. It must be pink grapefruit and 100% juice not from concentrate - it's actually quite refreshing and not quite as bitter as the normal yellow grapefruits, and I have a very sweet tooth!


----------



## kosh

Seity said:


> I just wanted to mention that I used EPO (evening primrose oil) and by the second month of use had a noticeable increase in EWCM.

i´ve heard of EPO - how much do need to take?


----------



## kosh

Nise said:


> The grapefruit juice is great, I find it makes a big difference. It must be pink grapefruit and 100% juice not from concentrate - it's actually quite refreshing and not quite as bitter as the normal yellow grapefruits, and I have a very sweet tooth!

i should not have a problem with this, i love grapefruit and i usually have half for breakfast! how much do you drink?


----------



## Seity

kosh said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to mention that I used EPO (evening primrose oil) and by the second month of use had a noticeable increase in EWCM.
> 
> i´ve heard of EPO - how much do need to take?Click to expand...

I took 1000mg a day, but only take it up until OV and then stop. Some find 500 mg a day to be enough.


----------



## velo

kosh said:


> i´ve heard of EPO - how much do need to take?

From what I've read, 1500-3000mg per day. I bought 500 mg capsules and I take two with each meal (though sometimes I forget at lunch). You only want to take EPO between menstruation and ovulation as it can cause uterine contractions, which you don't want in early pregnancy.


----------



## Shelley71

I'm so glad I was told about this thread. I definitely needed to see that this was not just happening to me and it was age related. 

I'm 40 and on CD16 with NOTHING but lows on the CBFM (first month using). I'm doing OPKs as well because I'm so freaked out that I'm not Oing. I had a light line the other day, but it was lighter yesterday (I'm certain my urine was diluted though). FF has me set to O on CD18, so I thought I should at least have a high reading on the CBFM by now. Maybe not? My temps are also stable so far this month. 

Last night and today, I've started feeling some twinges, which has be even more worried that I AM Oing, and the CBFM is missing it. So, if any of you feel your O, does that mean that the twinges are the egg dropping or that it will drop soon? 

I really need to get a handle on how all this works before I make myself completely INSANE. I just really want this to work for us, and I'm freaked about my age. Ugh!

*EDIT:* Did an OPK, and this was the result. Not quite positive, but darker than yesterday. Hopefully, the monitor will register something tomorrow. 

https://img197.imageshack.us/img197/6056/photo7ch.jpg Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kosh

Shelley71 said:


> So, if any of you feel your O, does that mean that the twinges are the egg dropping or that it will drop soon?

i do feel the twinges around Ov now (i didn't use to before my MC). last month it was rather painful actually. i really want to think that that IS Ov!



Shelley71 said:


> I really need to get a handle on how all this works before I make myself completely INSANE. I just really want this to work for us, and I'm freaked about my age. Ugh!

i'm exactly the same. i was rather relaxed last year when we started TTC in sept'10. but now since i turned 40 last month I am panicking I will stop Ov soon. I am driving myself mad! :nope:


----------



## maryanne67

Shelley71 said:


> I'm so glad I was told about this thread. I definitely needed to see that this was not just happening to me and it was age related.
> 
> I'm 40 and on CD16 with NOTHING but lows on the CBFM (first month using). I'm doing OPKs as well because I'm so freaked out that I'm not Oing. I had a light line the other day, but it was lighter yesterday (I'm certain my urine was diluted though). FF has me set to O on CD18, so I thought I should at least have a high reading on the CBFM by now. Maybe not? My temps are also stable so far this month.
> 
> Last night and today, I've started feeling some twinges, which has be even more worried that I AM Oing, and the CBFM is missing it. So, if any of you feel your O, does that mean that the twinges are the egg dropping or that it will drop soon?
> 
> 
> I really need to get a handle on how all this works before I make myself completely INSANE. I just really want this to work for us, and I'm freaked about my age. Ugh!
> 
> *EDIT:* Did an OPK, and this was the result. Not quite positive, but darker than yesterday. Hopefully, the monitor will register something tomorrow.
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/img197/6056/photo7ch.jpg Uploaded with ImageShack.us

hi shelley just thought id join this thread and give my input, for a start they say 40 is the new young, there is time for you to get pg yet , i have never used opk`s in the past and always believed i ovulated around day 14 of a 28 day cycle this has been all my ovulating years and i am 43 and gpt pg first time when i was 19 then it was just a case of having sex loads n not really knowing anything about ov or cycle lengths ect, however when i was trying for my 6th i looked up ov ect and found all the information but still didnt use opks so when i got to my 4th month trying i thought i had ov pains around cd16/17 so thought i might just try :sex: a few days longer and that month i got pg, i have been trying for number 7 i am 43 number 6 came at age 42 , anyway after my 3rd month i thought i would try some opks and found my +opk came on day 16 early afternoon and later that day i had some serious ov pains confirming ov later than i had ever thought , anyway 2days after af due i tested and got my bfp , so i would just like for you to have lots of pma there is no way you are too old so please don`t give up and sending lots of pma :dust: and good luck


----------

